# Rebooting Hughes HD receiver



## bluebino (Apr 26, 2003)

I bought a Hughes E86 receiver from somebody on Ebay that came with a P4 card. After setting up, I inserted an HU card with a good script and it still says "please insert valid access card". I know the card is good because I tested it in my other receiver. 

Called DirectTV with a fictitious story(mainly true) and they say I need a new card in order to establish a new connection between receiver and card.

Is there a way to reboot this receiver so that it recognizes the HU card? I've seen some rebooting procedures, but none seem to address this generation of Hughes receiver. Thanks.


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

#1: This is the DIRECTV PVR forum. The E86 is an HDTV receiver, not a PVR.

#2: It sounds like you're trying to use a hacked HU card. If this is the case, I'd like to remind you that hacking talk is not permitted on these forums.

Assuming #2 is not the case, I'll provide this response to your problem:

DIRECTV does not allow you to transfer an access card from one receiver to another. The card is "married" to the receiver when you first activate it, and cannot be moved to a different receiver. Like they said, you need a new card to go with the new receiver - an old card won't work. If the P4 card you received is brand new (never activated), then you can use that. Otherwise, you'll have to order a new card from DIRECTV for $20.


----------



## bluebino (Apr 26, 2003)

In response to your question/assumption....no I was not using a hacked hard. I'm new to the "satellite world" and am not familiar with how all this works exactly. The card I was referring to that I knew was good was from an extra card my neighbor was sent , but never ended up hooking up a second receiver. 

The card that was sent was the P4 card the previous owner had, not new. So, if I call and get a new card from DirectTV, will the receiver just automatically accept this new card(didn't seem to with the other card I mentioned)? In fact, on the setup menu I attempted to use the "new card" selection, but it wouldn't even recognize the P4 card as being inserted (card not inserted"). 

If the receiver behaves with the newly sent card as it did with this one I tested it with, are there any other options?


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

The bottom line is you'll need to call DirecTV to have your existing card activated with your E86 receiver. They may...or may not... insist on your obtaining a P4 card.

As to Tim's post, the only people who are need to be concerned with so-called "scripts" are those who are engaged in the foolish and criminal pursuit of stealing service. You know...those people who spend will spend $100 on toys to get $50 in programming?

Anyway, a call to DirecTV should clear things up.


----------



## bluebino (Apr 26, 2003)

A had actually forgot I left this post until I received the email directing me to this thread. I did end up calling DTV and they sent me a new card. Unfortunately that still didn't work. As it turned out, when I was about ready to give up, I was pearing down on the receiver from above and noticed that the ribbon cable leading from the back of the access card bay was not connected to the circuit board. I ran to Circuit City to check how it should be connected, and bada bing its up and running.


----------

